# How would this line be classified?



## brobinson (Jan 21, 2012)

I was wondering if anybody who's an avid breeder could give me an idea of how these guppies would be classed. I've finally got the male/female coloration bred true on this line, and would like to know where to start, approximately, on what to choose to start a 4th and 5th line to breed lyre-tails with this color in both sexes. I was thinking of choosing a dozen or so orange, yellow, and red plain generic lyre-tails, and letting them breed randomly, and separating them into breeding trios based on how close they mimic the appearance of this line historically (I remember exactly what each breeding on this looked like. I'd say I need a hobby, but this is it lol). 

Also, should I mimic the environment for the lyres to match this one? I've had a coupleblue crays during the breeding that basically took care of the stupid, infirm, and slow. These guys will actively swim at all levels, but are top-sleepers, aren't afraid of a net (I've upgraded tanks a lot, those that ran too much got culled. Now it's a problem b/c they'll swim into it if I try to remove the occasional dead fish.), and even fry think my hand is a challenging toy to play with instead of being feared. The kids love it that they can hand-feed these guys, and the reaction they get when anyone gets close to the tank.










[/IMG]









[/IMG]









[/IMG]


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I think these would be classified as snakeskin. It's really hard to make out the coloration on the bodies due to the green hue to the water, but even the male seems to be rather plain other than the tail.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Green Snakes mainly, yes, but mutts.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Snakeskin guppies.


----------

